# We need a few prayers



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Some time ago I wrote an article for Steve 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/hunting_articles/spring_turkey_hunt.htm

The father and son in my fictional hunt were my brother and his son Preston.
My Nephew Preston has always inspired me many time in my writings.
He has given me hopes of a future filled with all types of hunts.
He is a great teenager.
Straight A student I am told and a great hockey player too.
Today we were told he has Hodkins(B) a type of cancer I guess.
Time to read up on the net now.
No turkey hunt this spring, as the treatment is long and an uphill battle.
It is a battle we are determined to win.
If you find time to pray please include him.
Thanks


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Prayers sent............


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Will do. May God keep him strong.


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

He and his family will be in our prayers.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Rondevous

Keep the chin up and make sure your nephew keeps a positive additude. My brother went through it 15 years ago and is still cancer free today and it was stage 4 before they figured out what is was. Will send a prayer his way.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

He is in our prayers.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, R-

We'll keep him in our prayers.  

Remember, miracles _do_ happen....


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Kirk your family is in my prayers!


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

......Prayers For you....Hodgkins disease is chronic...and only sometimes fatal..but I don't know about Hodgkins B.....A short story: Jack ( my Nephew ) had Hodgkins...but it was misdiagnosed for 8 months by at least 6 doctors..It was a classic case..page 1 in the manual on Hodgkins Irresistable itching of the entire body especially of the legs.....well 6 doctors missed it..including a shrink and some specialists....finally a dermatologist spotted the symptoms but Jack's disease had progressed in those eight months....He passed away and left 3 kids......Now '''''''remember'''''' '''''''remember''''' Hodgkins is chronic and very treatable...so when you look up any information keep that in mind...much progression on the disease in these years.....God Bless....


----------



## wildernessgal (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I am so very sorry to hear this  and wish for him to be well soon.Don't forget that HIGH QUALITY foods can be very helpful in the healing process... Raw high quality honey, raw high quality milk from pastured cows, raw garlic cloves boost your immune system/anti-cancer, and etc...Prayers sent and keep us all updated on his progress.
Sincerely,
Wildernessgal & family

P.S.- I had a SEVERE case of crippling CTS which I cured with RAW GARLIC alone... Since then we have grown 900+ plants in our garden every fall and use it for everything even on our critters. This is a very serious disease and there is a big difference between CTS and H.Cancer. But I do know that there are many effective Alternative Treatments which do less damage to the body than traditional chemo. Good luck my friend and STAY POSITIVE during these trying times.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

The power of prayer can be an awesome sight. He will be in my prayers. God is good.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

I had the same type of cancer in 1998 and had 6 mts of chemo. I have been cancer free for 6+ years If i can answer any questions for you or him don't hesitate to ask me. Tell him to keep his head up ask God for strength and do what the doc's tell him and he will get through this.  Good Luck


----------



## bullcan (May 18, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

Prayers sent.


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Prayers are being sent,


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Prayers are indeed powerful and your nephew and family have ours.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Prayers sent ... keep the faith!


----------



## turkey_tom (Mar 11, 2003)

It's always difficult when our young ones become ill. I will pray for your nephews recovery, and for his family. God be with you.


----------

